# old cars



## tristian bottle (Nov 29, 2006)

hi yall know me 11 year old kristian from newfoundland sry never been on in a while i been sick with the flu but ya see i wanted to know if any of you guys come acros old fashend car while you are bottle hunting i would love to hear the stories and see pics. 

 till next time 
 Kristian[]


----------

